# Football Season



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Football season may be over in the NFL . . . . but the rivers are full of football shaped fish, already getting fat and sassy. Water temps are climbing, and fish seem to be gorging themselves on crayfish and minnows. Their guts are swollen with food, and they are feeding aggressively.

Get out on the river with some minnow patterns, wolly buggers, and streamers, and get you a few.

Let's go fishing


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Good report and great pics as always! There is a slight chance I might fish that area during Spring Break!


----------



## Alumacraftbassin (Nov 13, 2012)

Beautiful pictures as always Mike. I was wondering what length / size leader you use for this type of fishing? Nylon?


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Alumacraftbassin said:


> Beautiful pictures as always Mike. I was wondering what length / size leader you use for this type of fishing? Nylon?


I usually furl my own leaders with either 15 or 10# mono, about six feet long and tapered. Then use 8# mono for tippet. I will go to 6X, or 4# mono, with dropper flies when the top water bite really gets going.

I a month or so, the tippet will go to 10# or even 15# when fishing the bigger flies.

There be some monsters lurking in these waters, and they will go on a post spawn feeding frenzy.


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Awesome stuff. I did that float a couple weeks back for my first time on the San Marcos... Beautiful river.

Are you going to be at Troutfest, Mike?


----------



## Crystalbeachangler (Jun 20, 2014)

What type of fish is the 3rd from bottom??


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Crystalbeachangler said:


> What type of fish is the 3rd from bottom??


Rio Grande cichlid.

Beautiful and at the northernmost edge of their range.


----------



## SaltMan (Jun 15, 2012)

Look at the bellies in the second and third picture. Butterballs!!

Good report mike!


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

...must spread. Love your reports and pictures.

If I can ever find a day off, we'll hook up and go.


----------

